# 1917? Pierce Buffalo bike with stars and flag on bell



## Trimacar (Aug 6, 2020)

I have a chance to acquire this bicycle, it's a Pierce Buffalo badged bike (although I don't like badges put on with screws, so is that debatable?).

 A lady's bike, has a chain guard with stars on it, a decal I've never seen, and a bell with an American flag on it. In the same family since new.

I'm thinking maybe this was 1917 or so, a tribute to the war effort and patriotism?  Or?

If anyone know anything about this bike would appreciate the input.  Sorry for poor pictures, that's all I have, it's hanging in a garage and this is the best the guy said he could do.....

Thanks David Coco Winchester Va.  (another forum I'm on requires name and location, so I'm sort of in the habit of adding that)


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 6, 2020)

Can we please see the other side of the badge?  Usually that chain guard shows up earlier.  What is the serial number?
Thank you.


----------



## Trimacar (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks for reply, I don't have a serial number.  I don't know the year of the bike, my conjecture was later but it might be much earlier?  Let me know what years you've seen that chain guard on, please.

Here are more pictures.  Thanks for any help, I'm not as knowledgeable as I'd like to be on Pierce bikes, and appreciate any input.  David Coco Winchester Va.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 7, 2020)

I think that bike or at least the head badge is older than 1917 . I think the Pierces bike where made in Angola around 1910 or so but not sure. Maybe sound one will know for sure.
 It does have early correct front hub and closed ends on the fork for front hub.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 7, 2020)

The badge dates the bike between 1907-1918.  That guard shows up in literature right around 1900; I am not sure how long they produced it and it could have been added later so it is not the best dating diagnostic.  The serial number will be the best aid to place the bike within a year or two of its manufacture.


----------



## Trimacar (Aug 7, 2020)

The Pierce Cycle Company was sold to Emblem in 1918, and production moved to Angola. Technically, the Pierce Cycle Company was a separate entity from the Pierce Arrow Motor Car Company from about 1908 to 1918.  It was run by Percy Pierce,  nephew of George N. Pierce.  George had founded the PAMCC.

I did not know the guard could be that early.  The bike belongs to a lady whose story is that her aunt bought it new, the lady remembers her riding it and states it’s all original just as she remembers it.  I can’t reconcile the years, maybe a great aunt?Of course, a lot can happen to a piece of machinery in a hundred years....

Thanks for reply, we’re working out shipping now, when I get it will search for serial number....


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 8, 2020)

that decal is awesome, I have a black and white image of that graphic, (at home on my desktop)  I will post it when I get off work later.

As others have mentioned, it is earlier than 1917.


----------



## Trimacar (Aug 8, 2020)

I’d like to see that black and white image.  It is a cool decal, shame it’s scraped but at least it’s there.

Earlier than 17, but later than what, 1908 or so, when company named changed to Pierce Cycle Company as on badge?

Have made a deal on it, won’t be delivered until first of October, he’s out west and he and his wife do not want to ship....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 8, 2020)

The front hub is earlier.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 8, 2020)

Trimacar said:


> I’d like to see that black and white image.  It is a cool decal, shame it’s scraped but at least it’s there.
> 
> Earlier than 17, but later than what, 1908 or so, when company named changed to Pierce Cycle Company as on badge?
> 
> Have made a deal on it, won’t be delivered until first of October, he’s out west and he and his wife do not want to ship....






They used this graphic as far back as 1897, in a catalog.





Also, in 1906, on the notice of the fire in the factory. (from bicycling world, March 31, 1906)





I'd love to have the image in color, like on the bicycle. That would be sweet.

Also, the badge on your machine was introduced circa 1906/7


----------



## Trimacar (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks, that's great information.  I agree, the image in color is great.  Someone who's good with colorization on a computer could fix it for you.   So, hopefully it will have a serial number that will help with year, but will start with 1906 and go up, thanks so much David Coco Winchester Va.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 8, 2020)

well the rear hub looks like a model A, and it has an oiler port on it, through the research that Gary did on the new departure / corbin dating, we know that by 1908, the model A hub had an oiler on it.

So maybe, that is another hint.


----------



## Trimacar (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks, so 1908 earliest and then "earlier than 1917".  Now I have to agonize for two months over seeing if it has a serial number to help in dating it!  Supposed to get it October 10th, the big Hershey car flea market has been cancelled, but they still plan on having a car show that date.  The couple that own it are driving from the west then, and I'll meet them along the way to get the bicycle.

Thanks for all the comments...


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 11, 2020)

@Trimacar  I am pretty sure that the bell is a New Departure bell.


----------



## Trimacar (Aug 11, 2020)

Is being a New Departure bell a good thing?  I've learned some about the Pierce bicycles, but really not conversant with some of the finer points of bike collecting.

I actually made a deal on this bike end of last year, but with the strange times we live in, fellow wasn't able to get it to me.  I've never seen bike, only these blurry pictures, so I hope I did OK, it just looked interesting...

Thanks for comments!  David Coco Winchester Va.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 11, 2020)

Trimacar said:


> Is being a New Departure bell a good thing?





Yes, I would say that the New Departure bell is a very good thing.    Last bell I saw like that sold for 165.00


----------



## Trimacar (Aug 12, 2020)

That helps, the bike wasn't dreadfully expensive, but it wasn't free either...it'll be an interesting addition to the collection....thanks for reply...David Coco Winchester Va.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 20, 2020)

Pierce bicycle and badge dating.


----------

